
Orbitz Open Sources Tools To Manage Large Distributed Applications - nreece
http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/06/27/190232&from=rss
======
socksandsandals
We saw this today and have already switched over to it. Literally three hours
later we are using Graphite for our health and performance graphing needs. It
took about 14 lines of Python to hook up to our existing stuff. Awesome.

